# Gr81!!!



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

This for me and you hun, come talk


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah I know, about time.. you two should get a room


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmm, I think he went to the gym.. heh


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

ok so talk to me i'm bored as my other thread states


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Why don't we all go whore out my thread?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

> Yeah I know, about time.. you two should get a room


hey ya know, we got room for 1 more don't we MG?

thanks for the thread thou, your so thoughtful.. I didn't think you cared anymore..lol


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

ANYONE GRADUATE FROM HARVARD ?!???!!?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

So.. come whore it up wif me gr81


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

...Well glad to see you are ignoring me


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

I was juss comin in here, be patient baby doll.. how are you?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol doing good. Gonna get back into the gym tomorrow if I can, my calves are much better now lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

what about other bodyparts besides legs, you gotsta train them too ya know. hows that ass lookin btw?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, bloated... I will see what I can do with it tho :wink:


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

I will see what you can do with it thank you very much! ha ha..you best be deep squatting my girl, thats the key to a great ass. I got the ass to prove it..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Hmm.. need picture verification


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

I still don't know what you look like and you do so shut up..lol

so hows the boy situation going for ya, any prospects now that you are single? do tell


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Heh, prospects, naw, I have to get a job, but its just so damn hard.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

yes it is so damm hard, I was thinkin maybe you can help me with that thou.. he he

 seriously what are you lookin to get into jobwise?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Heh, just something to pay the bills for now, gettin myself in shape for the Navy still


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

what are your skills?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

I am pretty good at typing, but I hate answering phones.
 I can type really quick. Umm, I pretty much catch on to anything shown to me once.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

go wait tables, yo ucan make pretty good money at a descent place, more so than other entry level jobs


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Ugh, I dunno, I am not a huge people person, I am the type to flip out if someone rubs me the wrong way lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

yeah, but you gotta get that paper, thats yoru first priority and you can make good money if you just treat it like a hustle, ya know. Well if your employer needs a reference then tell them to call me..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

... call you for which job?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

oooh you nasty girl..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

I was serious damnit.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

sweetie you didn't tell me that you like the no panties look, that is so hot!! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

I am confused.. heh..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

confused, you are about to get your Jessica Rabbit privelages revoked if you don't know what that is?! have you ever even seen her movie appearances? Thats your girl, Cmon toots


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way..."


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, only seen Roger Rabbit, thas it  Only seen her in cartoon lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have only seen her in a cartoon too, shes not real Im pretty sure..lol. If she was thou, let me tell ya I would be all over that. ha ha. look at those eyes, and those titties...dammit just a cartoon, just a cartoon...


get in the gym today MG? hpwabout the job search, hows that going


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

Speakin of the gym, Im off. peace bitches, ah ah ah


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope, no gym, couldnt get a ride down, I will be going in tomorrow tho, mom works close enough to the gym to hit it and then hit work. Then I walk up like 4 miles to get to her work and wait for her shift end lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Callin me a bitch now are we? Pffft.. your the bitch, skinny ass snow-white "groupie" talkin eminem wannabe...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

that was so harsh


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Haha, I know.. I liked it tho.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

not cool


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Well did I make you cry?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

did I do something to offend you or make you mad?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

No lol, you always think I am mad, why cant I just joke with you?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

cuz its not funny..Serisouly thou, Its hard to tell if you are trying to be a flirt, or if you are really just being mean to me, you should make it clearer for me in teh future! lol I even took the time to find you some pics of your girl.. ok well I found them for me and posted them, but STILL! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Umm.. lol ok..
KEY POINT: I am never being mean.. I am just drawn that way


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

see, now THATS the cutie that I like talkin too! nice to have ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, hey I always been a cutie, just gotta call me out once in a while.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I can do that, whats the number..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

BLEEP BLEEP


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

thats not real is it?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

isn't tha kinda risky to post your number on the internet? I don't believe you..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, well I will delete it now, I dun want any freaks like chrono phoning me, write it down if ya wanna try sometime.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

!!it was real and I missed it, you deleted it too fast. PM me with it and I will call ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, you wont like my voice, but ok.. PMing lol. I am very surprised you didnt write it down the first time, alot of guys prolly caught it tho lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I won't like your voice?! you are a female aren't ya?
So you say I won't like your voice, and you also said that guys don't like the way you look or dress either. is there something that I am gonna like about you? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Alot of people dont think I am the idea female I guess, I do have a little lower of a voice lol..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am not gonna see that PM am I?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

If you really want it I can give it to you, but I am not sure, alot of people have made comments in the past. So.. up to you.


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Uh oh...MG and gr81 are gettin serious!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Lol, this is nothing, you should see what we fighting about in the sexual forum


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> alot of people have made comments in the past. So.. up to you.


not following this??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

People I have given my number to call, I have had comments about my voice.. so its up to you, if you're really gonna call I will give it to you, but you have been warned.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

k now I am kinda worried? your just being insecure aren't you?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, just a little lol. I am ok tho. Bad incident with an internet gu ythat phoned me up one time and never phoned or talked to me again.. so.. no worries.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

so if I get a with a deep voice trying to succ helium while answering the phone, I will know thats you? lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

Well if they didn't call you back - it's his loss AND he was probably a loser and a jerk.

Go ahead and call her, gr81.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL, yes.. yes it will be me.. possible that my mom might answer, she has a higher voice than me. Ask for Michelle


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

And when it's time to hang up, if MG says, "Ta ta", then you know you're in trouble.  hahaha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

yeah no shit, either that or she'll call me crashman cuz of some froidian slip! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> LOL, yes.. yes it will be me.. possible that my mom might answer, she has a higher voice than me. Ask for Michelle


is your mom cute?? lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

He doesn't go by CRASHMAN anymore...he goes by Troy Troy


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was juss kidding, but thanks for the knowledge


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

> And when it's time to hang up, if MG says, "Ta ta", then you know you're in trouble. hahaha


either that or I get a bleh.. thas probably not good either..


----------



## mousie (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not sure if you got the joke...when MG sent an e-mail to her now ex to break up, she ended it with "Ta ta"...so that's why I made that joke.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

yeah, I remember, thats pretty funny alright.. some casual little remark to end a 3 yr relationship..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Whores 

I doubt I will be saying bleh or ta ta on the phone, yet


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

BTW, to explain.. I said ta ta, cause I like saying ta ta for now, but I didnt wanna say the "for now" part lol. IT WAS PERMANENT!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

I will be out at the gym and waiting for mom to get off work from about 5 til 9-9:30.. so call after 9:30


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Uh oh...gr81 and MG are gonna have phone sex!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Umm RG?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

You see, this is what happens, either they don't phone at all or phone and don't like me


----------



## mousie (Jun 8, 2004)

Oops...I edited that...I meant you, MG.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

where you at? whose tiem zone are we going by also


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol, sorry.. missed it, I am in eastern time zone.. call me anytime tomorrow after 5pm eastern and you should get a hold of me.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> You see, this is what happens, either they don't phone at all or phone and don't like me


baby don't cry, you gotta keep you head up, even if the road gets hard never let up
besides you got me scared now with all the low voice talk.lol j/p


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

*DIE!!*


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

die, well in that case let me make sure to call you then you brat


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Brat.. everytime you say that I feel like I am 10 years old, why do you call me it?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

well as far as I know you ARE 10 b/c thats the only pic I have seen of you, ya dig? lol
I can call you somthing else if you would like?
what are you doing right now anyways?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

I was 13 in that pic thank you very much!

Not alot, just wraping up conversations on msn.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

multi taskin huh, talented girl. are you going to sleep soon?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Possibly, we will see.. maybe in an hour. Gonna grab some kind of snack or something, so I need time to let it settle


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I just meant why tommorrow


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Cause its late and I dont want to be on the phone til 2.. cause we prolly will lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

so I should call your office and schedule a time frame with your secretary or tommorrow then? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, she will be awaiting your call.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

don't wait by the phone..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Yah, cause a jerk like you would never really call.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

ooohhhhh.... ha ha

I did btw, you obviously never got the message. you could've called me back ya know


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Huh? lol, I never got a message at all, did you leave it on the machine or with my mom?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Bleh, sec, I will ask my mom, you better not be fucking with me either cause I will kill you.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

kill me huh, whats with the empty threats? you have to see me to kill me dear


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol, well bleh, you didn't phone shit, your just a meanie, kiss my ass and then never return


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

how do you know that?? I did so


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Well you didnt leave a message lol..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I know, I didn't say I did.. no caller ID?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Umm.. sec.. lemme check that too.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Whats your area code?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

whichever one is on your id.. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Your a dick, you didn't phone shit..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

are you questioning me??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Absolutely, because I do have caller ID and I see no numbers in which I dont know.. so.. your a liar.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

be patient


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol, when you say you have done something and I catch you in not having done it, I think its safe to say liar..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I was fuccin around, relax. You weren't even home anyways right.. good things cum to those who wait ya know


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Dood, I was thinking you actually phoned, that is not funny to me.. sorry to say, but you joke about the wrong things.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG are you serious? didn't know that was such a serious subject. I am not gonna play you like a fool. If I say I am gonan do something then I will. you said you are going to bed now and our time zones are all fucked up, don't get pissed at me


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

We are obviously on a way different page then.. nevermind about the calling lol, seems like just a joke to you.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!! you are trippin. You need to relax, we are on the same page. Look when I got on here it was like 7 oclock but you said you wer going to sleep soon. You are getting all worked up and misunderstanind what I am sayin


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Possibly, I dunno, things just dont seem much like a joke to me when they are for you. 7 o clock is 10 for me.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

not so much


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

the whole mood of this thread is ruined now. theres no way it can compete with Gazer's thread for gods sake.., thats too bad


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Heh, we are competing ?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

always


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

they don't call me the almost great one ya know! i gotta be the best, ist a problem of mine


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Ohhkey dohkey.. lol

Umm, screw you for whorin so much while I am away lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

I have been going outta my fuccin mind over here, I am so GOD DAMM TIRED, pretty much am running off 3 hrs of sleep.. think I am startin to hallucinate, and not in a good way


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> Umm, screw you for whorin so much while I am away lol.


you don't need a reason do you.. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

YES, YES I DO!!

Bleh, screw it lol.

So whats up tonight, you done your project?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

yes you do need a reason? you weren't around, what was I to do? bleh?! lol

yeah I am done, finally. Now if I could just go home and hit the hey..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> Umm, screw you for whorin so much while I am away lol.


 
well I can't really whore with you when you are not here, yeah


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

trouble in paradise?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah help, we need some better vibes in this thread. ha ha ..how are you nikeG?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, you have your own thread.  Just thought I would stop by and say WHATTTTTUP G-MAYN!?!?!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

what up buddy boy... you know I am still grieving over the deaths of my VBBs but all your great pics of beautiful women have made things much better! ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

>


 
I know your not waving your finger at me silly girl. to be jealous you have to talk to me ya know and it doesn't seem like your doin that anymore, so in your own words, pfft..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what up buddy boy... you know I am still grieving over the deaths of my VBBs but all your great pics of beautiful women have made things much better! ha ha


Yea, I just hope I dont get fired!  Seeing that im at work and all... LOL


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

anyone who fires you over that I wouldn't wanna work for anyways, so ha!! lol j/k


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

True dat!  But I have bills to pay


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

oh I was juts kidding, no real employer would be happy about that I am sure. lol. gawd damm bills.. so whats your avi, its drivin me nuts trying to remember why it looks familiar. ha


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I couldnt tell you man.. I really dont know?  I just snagged it from an avatar site.

I subscribe to adultfriendfinder.com and I just got a message from a chick that joined, and her title is "Watch me squirt"   I might have to pay the 30$ so I can eMail her HAHA!  j/k


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

your not kidding are you.. ha ha
Hook it up,. I gotta see that dammit. still haven't had any luck with findin a squirter, how bout you?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

*SmokinHot4871* a 22 year old woman from Salt Lake City, Utah, United States. 
- "Watch me squirt : )" 




Meet this person








Email to a friend








Add to Hotlist



Still no squirter.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I doubt I will pay for that shit LOL


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

fucc that, howabout she squirts for me and I squirt for her,.. see I am all for feminism and equal treatment!! lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, did you guys (GR and MG) ever talk on the phone?!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> fucc that, howabout she squirts for me and I squirt for her,.. see I am all for feminism and equal treatment!! lol


 
Thing is you have to join the site to get contact info.  Wanna lend me 30$, and I promise to videotape it LOL


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Hey, did you guys (GR and MG) ever talk on the phone?!


no mousie, apparently she is pissed at me b/c shes not really talkin to me so much anymore?! I woulda called her thou  you gotsta ask her yourself


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

30 bucks eh, for 30 bucks I could probably actually pay some biatch to do it for me in person bro, sorry.. ha ha. I gotta make a dollar go far as I can


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

Did she tell you not to call or did you just not call?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

no I haven't talked to her in a few days and I pm'd her but haven't heard anything from her in a while.. I told her we would work out a time where our schedules coincide. maybe I am readin too much into it but i get the feelin she is upset cuz we were arguing last week, as you can see. I tried to explain what I meant. oh well. I am not mad at her, I tried to get at her but Im not trippin bout it. she knows how to get at me


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

I was talking to this one member here (won't say names), and he was a really nice guy.  He would send me motivating PMs...trying to encourage me to keep at my diet and working out.  Well, I must've said something wrong in a PM back to him, and he quit talking.  Talk about immature - he wouldn't even tell me why.  What a waste of my time.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

oohhh, who who who, tell me! ha ha...

I feel ya thou, I hate it when people do that and they don't even tell you why they have a problem with you at least..I mean I tried to be nice to her and be helpful with her shit but she took something I said the wrong way...?! I guess we are both destined to be misunderstood.. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 14, 2004)

Lol, I am not pissed at you at all.. I have just been busy, and slightly depressed, but not because of you.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

well busy is good, depressed is bad.. sorry to hear that thou


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 14, 2004)

Heh, happens to the best of us.. Anyway, I can't be on too lates.. gotta get up early to get to the gym.. whats been up gr81?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

lots of thangs.. been a busy bee myself. I think I strained my lower back yesterday thou and its killing me dammit!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 14, 2004)

Owwie, wtf are you doin that for lol.. you were working out?


----------



## mousie (Jun 14, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> oohhh, who who who, tell me! ha ha...
> 
> I feel ya thou, I hate it when people do that and they don't even tell you why they have a problem with you at least..I mean I tried to be nice to her and be helpful with her shit but she took something I said the wrong way...?! I guess we are both destined to be misunderstood.. lol


No way, I'm not saying who.  He hardly ever comes online though - and I highly doubt you know him.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 15, 2004)

I prolly do, do tell


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

sorry i missed everyone last night.  mg - don't be jealous.  gr81 and i go way back.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

how YOU doin'?     (still no cause for alarm MG - I promise I haven't the slightest intention of keeping him    )


----------



## gr81 (Jun 15, 2004)

just borrowing then? 

lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2004)

borrowing/visiting....exactly.  

no need wasting energy on the fights that inevitably happen when people stick around too long.


----------



## mousie (Jun 16, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I prolly do, do tell


Actually, you probably don't either.  He's not online all that often.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Actually, you probably don't either. He's not online all that often.


How the heck do you know that we wouldnt know?  I mean really, why not tell us if you dont even talk to him anymore?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 16, 2004)

> no need wasting energy on the fights that inevitably happen when people stick around too long.


are you trying to hint that I should leave here..??

 j/p.. thanks for stoppin in my thread girl. your welcome anytime you want NG


----------



## gr81 (Jun 16, 2004)

> How the heck do you know that we wouldnt know? I mean really, why not tell us if you dont even talk to him anymore?


fo real.. why the secrets mousie?! what _really_ happened hmmm?? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 16, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Actually, you probably don't either. He's not online all that often.


Haha, well since you have been a member since March of this year, and I have been here longer, you have no clue how often this guy has been on in the past, and who might actually know him.


----------

